# Off Road Ultra Low Diesel Fuel



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

Are we headed for an area of unknowns with our tractors and other diesel fueled implements with the use of ultra low sulfur fuel?

In the past, sulfur has been somewhat of a disinfectant and lubricant for diesel fuel. The introduction of ultra low sulfur fuel has created a whole host of issues for our trucks.

What is in store for our tractors and off road storage tanks?

The slightest amount of water contamination and even ethanol contamination due to switch loading appears to exacerbate microbial growth that produces acetic acid that quickly causes severe rust and corrosion in fuel tanks and storage tanks. There are some that theorize that a cross contamination of ethanol can occur between a gasoline storage tank vent and a diesel tank storage vent if the vents are in close proximity to each other.

My tractors have plastic fuel tanks. My skid loaders and backhoes have steel tanks.

My 6.4 fuel tank had an episode of severe rust that now appears to have been caused by ethanol contamination.

Is anyone treating their fuel tanks or storage tanks for water or using biocides?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes

Regards, Mike


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

What are you treating with?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We have a 500 gallon tank and have been adding this when we can find it at the dealer.

John Deere Fuel-Protect, they have Summer and Winter formula.

https://jdparts.deere.com/partsmkt/document/english/pmac/5496_fb_SummerWinterDieselConditioner.htm


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good topic.....has been a lot of problems reported with o-rings failing supposedly because of low sulfur fuels


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

My fuel supplier treats their fuel in their bulk tanks. Don't remember the name of the treatment. Supposed to improve lubricity and cetane booster.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Knock on wood we haven't had any fuel related problem with the IH 686 or the CaseIH 5140 yet. The other 3 supposedly require low sulfur diesel.


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

From what I have been able to determine thus far, fuel tank corrosion that we use to see in 10 to 20 years of use, in some cases we now see in 30 to 60 days.

We are put in a position of great dependency on the people that handle and deliver our fuel.

In talking with fuel experts today from Kansas City to Cleveland Ohio, the consensus is that the fuel industry is still uncertain of the overall effects of ultra low sulfur fuel and how to treat it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder if the power service grey bottle would help? That was the old standby. I want to start using additive to extend the life of my engine seals, but want to keep it simple. Would like to find a product you can just dump in the tank. Too many liquids and fluids to keep track of...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a biocide added to the fuel before delivery and also run a B5 blend to replace some of the sulfur that was lost.


----------



## bamfarmer (Oct 21, 2014)

This became a concern for me when I serviced equipment this year. Fuel filters metal fuel caps etc showing excessive rust. First noticed it on a fuel cap that was clean last year (20 years old). Then my farm truck developed a fuel leak. Seals where shot and the fuel filter was rusted up. What about adding used oil to fuel?


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

The grey Power Service is for summer and the white for winter. Above 30 and below 30.

I am looking at some other products that provide a multifunctional treatment specifically for ultra low sulfur fuel.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Using Schaeffer Soyshield in with ours, but will probably switch to their #2000 additive next year.

Use it principally for added lubricity, and cleaning out deposits. It gives a very slight cetane boost.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use a biocide and Opti-lube.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

my neighbor across the river adds 10% used motor oil to his fuel. I use Lucas' products. I noticed the rust on the fuel cap as well. Not a speck for 35 years. Coated with it damn near overnight. Not too good for my seals either. Crush washers are an annual replacement item now. I only put btween 200-400 hrs each on the tractorsannually . The service interval has shortened considerably.


----------

